# Timpani



## Littledrummerboy99 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi
I bought a pair of timpani but i don't know the brand. Can someone help me?


----------



## PavolBrezina (Dec 24, 2015)

Maybe you should ask the seller...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Or post a photo of them; and/or repost this thread in the 'percussion' section of the forum.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

They are the famous "non-lo-so" brand, beloved of orchestral musicians in the Falklands and the Southern Hebrides.


----------

